# Unfortunately named Japanese mascot...



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...kuppy-and-other-japanese-mascots-8886161.html


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2013)

Yikes! The pic of that second one is scary.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 17, 2013)

I see Prince Harry is enjoying sports practice.


----------

